# Trivia 1/14



## luckytrim (Jan 14, 2019)

trivia 1/14
DID YOU KNOW...
Re, Sealing letters in older times with wax... Without wax in  Spanish is
"sin cera", cera meaning wax and sin meaning without.  Literally, without wax
or sin cera was the root of "Sincerely".

1. 'Cuisses de Grenouille' are what in English?
2. I am originally from the Mediterranean, perhaps Sicily. In  the Middle
Ages I was thought to be an aphrodisiac. My claim to fame,  however, is
having the one and only Marilyn Monroe being crowned queen of  my kind in
1947! What am I?
  a. - Artichoke
  b. - Tomato
  c. - Cucumber
  d. - Turnip
3. Who played a man who fell in love with a brain in "The Man  With Two
Brains"?
4. In which sport would you find a green ball on a green  table?
5. "Kiss From A Rose" from the movie "Batman Forever"   ?
6. In international association football (soccer), some teams  wear one or 
more stars above the national symbol on their team uniforms.  What does this 
represent?
7. What in the world does ' Hogmanay' mean in Scotland  ?
  a. - Christmas Eve
  b. - Christmas Day
  c. - New Year's Eve
  d. - New Years Day
8. Peter Falk was famous as "Columbo", but in which popular  culture iconic 
film did he play the grandfather?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The current scientific consensus is split on whether or not  Birds descended
from dinosaurs.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Frog Legs
2. - a
3. Steve Martin
4. Snooker
5. Seal
6.  The World Cups they have won.
7. - c
8. 'The Princess Bride

CRAP !!
Though the origin of birds has long been a contentious topic,  the current
scientific consensus is that they evolved from maniraptors,  dinosaurs with
which they share many anatomical features. One issue that has  yet to be
resolved, however, is whether the capacity for flight arose in  tree-living
dinosaurs that glided from branch to branch—the "trees-down"  hypothesis—or
in fast-running terrestrial dinosaurs—the "ground-up"  hypothesis.


----------

